# The "generic" topics are the best part of the forum



## aurora-rosa (Apr 11, 2021)

Don't you also think that the varied subjects in the forum is better than debating about personality? I find it more interesting..


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh, I love it all.


----------



## Pork (Mar 17, 2021)

That is basically all that I have done since signing up. But if I studied what all of this MBTI, INFJ jargon all means I might take more interest in the personality topics.

People are diverse in many different ways, and I've never used categories like "introvert" to define people. I've looked at their music tastes or something like that.


----------



## aurora-rosa (Apr 11, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Oh, I love it all.


you are like a mother to the forum


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Oh, I love it all.


Thumbs up to variety!


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes, I like the variety, anything debatable can be fun.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

aurora-rosa said:


> you are like a mother to the forum


No he's not. There's nothing motherly in his behavior.


----------



## aurora-rosa (Apr 11, 2021)

mia-me said:


> No he's not. There's nothing motherly in his behavior.


I think he is the moderator who most interacts


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

aurora-rosa said:


> I think he is the moderator who most interacts


He's a host, dude, not motherly.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

aurora-rosa said:


> you are like a mother to the forum


Do you mind if I'm the daddy?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Do you mind if I'm the daddy?


If you bust out with 'come to daddy', I'm going to smack you. 😄


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

aurora-rosa said:


> you are like a mother to the forum


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

mia-me said:


> If you bust out with 'come to daddy', I'm going to smack you. 😄


LOL! I hadn't thought of that! This is taking a turn...


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> LOL! I hadn't thought of that! This is taking a turn...


Which way is this turning? Decisions, decisions. 😄

Okay, enough of being bratty. For the record, there's nothing motherly about your behavior. Friendliness and inclusiveness =/= motherly. This might be the distinction the OP is missing.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

I like reading the debates about personality typing. But joining in them feels more like jumping off a cliff with people waiting to stab me at the bottom, repeatedly, with glee... I feel more free just larking about in other sections.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

eeo said:


> I like reading the debates about personality typing. *But joining in them feels more like jumping off a cliff with people waiting to stab me at the bottom, repeatedly, with glee...* I feel more free just larking about in other sections.


Okay, this made me laugh pretty hard.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

I, for one, quite enjoy reading about the mundane details/ups-and-downs of members' everyday lives.
It makes me happy for some strange reason... less lonely & disconnected, perhaps.
Everyone seems to have something interesting to contribute.
Always a fresh perspective, voice, & story around the corner.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I probably read more about the typology stuff than any other one topic, but all other topics together are more interesting, I quite like to read them with the typology stuff in the back of my mind at time though, as a part of the puzzle to try to understand people. But most of all it is just nice with the variety of thoughts and people here, I don't have a wider community of people that are aquaintances (like in a larger workplace, school, village....) right now, so it is extra nice to have this place now.

I read more of the typology threads, than I write in them, despite being here for so many years I have never cared to learn the proper theories, I have taked a bit from this and a bit from that which was useful for me. So when people start discussing this and that and those versions of typology I don't really follow. I think I might start from the beginning some day, but not now, because it just gets more and more confusing with how much people disagree about what is what.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

I love the whole place.
Yes, I don’t post as much as I once did.
Being a mod for the most part gets a bum rap—many don’t realize that I’m always Dalien when I post.
Anyone would know when I put on my mod hat, and, yes, I have to post that way sometimes—like thread warnings. 
I became a mod to give back what was given to me.
I still love this place.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

When you want to study the behavior of monkeys, you have to create the most natural artificial environment for them and let them behave as they want, without intervening. You don't interrogate them. 

So with typology.


----------

